# Mini pine  cone razor



## elkhorn (Jan 12, 2015)

I received a mini pine cone blank from Marko50 and decided to make a razor handle with it.  The blank turns like a dream.  I'll have to see how it will hold up over time.

I've been trying "wet shaving" and have found it to be a relaxing experience.  Also, the shave from the double edged razor, IMHO, appears to give a better shave than the multiple head razors (that should start some controversy ) and are less expensive.

C & C always welcome and appreciated.


----------



## triw51 (Jan 12, 2015)

That is a beautiful blank and great workmanship nice job.  As I dont shave I will not enter the discussion on single vrs. multiple head razors


----------



## kingkeyman (Jan 12, 2015)

I love it, where did you get the kit?


----------



## elkhorn (Jan 12, 2015)

William and David, thank you both for the kind words.  

David, the kit came from Craft Supplies USA (CCUSA).


----------



## Bob Wemm (Jan 12, 2015)

Great job on the Razor and a beautiful blank.
Congratulations.

Bob.


----------



## elkhorn (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks, Bob.  Hmmm? Any chance of getting you and William to try shaving? Don't panic, just kidding!


----------



## Waggoner (Jan 12, 2015)

WOW beautiful blank. Great looking razor. Glad to hear someone else starting to enjoy shaving. I have been using a DE razor for a few months now and absolutely love it. The best shave I have had.


----------



## elkhorn (Jan 13, 2015)

Yea! That's one for a DE razor.  Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## OZturner (Jan 13, 2015)

A Beautiful Razor John,
And a most attractive blank By Marko50.
Congratulations,
Brian.


----------



## elkhorn (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks, Brian, much appreciated.  How do you vote on the double edge vs multi head razors?


----------



## Alex D (Jan 13, 2015)

Beautiful blank, beautiful razor!

I just switched to DE myself and find that I can indeed get a closer shave with much less irritation than my old Fusion.  It does take longer though, but for now I enjoy the extra time.  It's some zen-like me time before the insanity of my day job starts.

Oh, and I've also found that I can get a close enough shave that it's possible for me to shave the night before and not have to shave in the morning before work.

Alex


----------



## elkhorn (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks, Alex.  I agree with the Zen like time.  Just taking the time to slow down and prepare, it makes a difference.  Now that's two for the DE!


----------



## OZturner (Jan 14, 2015)

elkhorn said:


> Thanks, Brian, much appreciated.  How do you vote on the double edge vs multi head razors?


 

I use a Multi Blade, throw away. 
Being fair haired, I can get away with almost anything, in the shaving department. 
As such, a close shave isn't a high priority for me.
I haven't used a Double Blade for years.
I am also very lazy, so I shave, while I shower of a morning. 
That way I don't get into trouble for leaving whiskers in the Vanity Bowl.  
The hot water softens the stubble, and I use the soap I wash with for lather, so ergonomically it is very efficient, and any mess gets washed down the drain from the shower.
I feel sorry for the dark haired guys that really could shave twice a day.
I am on a winner, and it works for me. 
Regards,
Brian


----------



## Sataro (Jan 14, 2015)

Nice job on that razor! Great looking blank that you used.


----------



## elkhorn (Jan 15, 2015)

Brian, that makes one for the multi blade.

Billy, thank you. Much appreciated.


----------



## pfbarney (Jan 15, 2015)

I started with DE razors a few years ago...actually, restoring old brushes and razors is what got me interested in turning.  The funny thing is that I use an antique Gillette adjustable instead of one that I made.  I find the old Gillette razors have better heads on them than what is made now and it being adjustable means I can give the razor a sharper angle if needed.  I've thought about trying to figure out how to turn a handle for an adjustable, but bowls and platters and other stuff takes most of my time.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 15, 2015)

Good looking razor, but not for me... I used the DE razors for a lot of years before I switched to the newer fancier multi-blades... still have the set my dad gave me when I went into the navy in 1960... I never enjoyed shaving, but was required all during my career... now that I'm retired, I haven't shaved but once or twice since 2005, but I do trim regularly.


----------



## elkhorn (Jan 15, 2015)

Paul, thank you.  You should post some of them.  

Chuck, I can't blame you, especially if you can get away without shaving at all.  If I did that, I'd have a lot more hair on my face than on my head!


----------



## elkhorn (Jan 15, 2015)

Okay! we're up to 3 for the DE and 2 for the multi-blade.  Any more comments:big grin:?

Come on, we've got to get some controversy going


----------



## BSea (Jan 16, 2015)

1st off, that's a nice job on the handle.

Now to the double edge vrs the inferior high cost skin dragging multi blade. (Can you guess which way I'm voting?) I've used a double edge now for a year, and I'll never go back. Well, I do use a multi blade when traveling, but as soon as I run out of blades, I'm done with it.  Then I'll make myself a double edge razor for travel.  For all you double edge guys, you should try feather blades.  They are so sharp, it doesn't even feel like you're shaving.  I'd suggest that you use regular blades till you're comfortable with your double edge though.


----------



## elkhorn (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks for the compliment on the handle, Bob.  It was kind of hard at first to see which way you were heading, but I finally figured it out!:roll eyes:

Also, I think you're right on point about the Feather blades and your suggestion for beginners to not use them initially.

General question for all:  before I started turning pens (yes, there really was a time I didn't do it) I purchased a pine cone (one large pine cone) handle razor (yup, multihued - didn't know better at the time).  After about 6 months, the handle began to crack from the inside.  I called the maker and he said that sometimes the movement of the large pine cones will do that and he replaced the handle.  6 months later, same thing.  My question is will the mini pine cones cause this same type of problem?  Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## Marko50 (Jan 19, 2015)

*WOW*

That's one beautiful blank you used!:wink: It turned out well. Great job John, as usual.

Ya know, I've never tried the double edged blade shown in the picture. I have violent memories of my father shaving with those and coming out of the bathroom with little bits of kleenex stuck all over his face along with a few expletives...*#*!@^**! "Suns of Witches!". 

Of course, he never shaved in the shower, like I do. With the "Zen" moment in the shower before I brave the brutally wicked skies, I could do worse, right?:biggrin:

Great stuff John


----------



## elkhorn (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks, ?Mark.  I've got the same memories of my dad with his de razor.  I was afraid to try again but was pleasantly surprised. The whole process of wet shaving really does produce a Zen moment!

Take care, my friend.


----------

